# fertility diet



## hopeful01

does anyone have any good recipies for a good fertility diet,meal ideas that the average person would stick to? thanks.


----------



## Hopefulshell

Hi Hopeful

I went to see a fertility nutritionist a couple of years ago and although she devised a diet tailored to my specific issues, it was fundamentally a 'clean diet'. If you put this term in Google, it'll give you some ideas of what foods to try. 

Best of luck with your journey.

x


----------



## hopeful01

thanks for the reply,I know certain foods you should/shouldn't have but saying that depending from where you read,some advise is more strict than others.Some recipie ideas would really help to try and incorperate the correct foods into meals everyday.


----------



## hopeful01

some books Ive read say don't have cheese,any dairy,only have hormone free meat,don't have sugar,saturated fats etc but my acupuncturist said just eat a healthy diet and have enough protein so just want to make sure I'm eating the correct food.


----------



## luckycat

Hi,

I have heard that you need to make sure you eat enough protein, as it's used when you are making eggs.  I've been thinking about this a lot, as I eat a nearly vegan diet (just eggs from our own chickens).

I also heard that soya can influence hormones and can reduce fertility so I've been cutting down on this a lot, and making sure I eat lots of beans, pulses, nuts and seeds. Quinoa is meant to be good too.  In October when venison is back in season I'm going to start eating that too. 
When I'm tired I definately crave iron, so I try to eat lots of green leafy veg like kale and spinach.

For any veggies / vegans out there I can recommend Aine Carlin's recipe books - very tasty   and not too difficult. 

There was another older post on here from 2011 where they did a survey and lots of people had managed to conceive whilst on a veggie diet, so I'm hoping it won't be an issue. 

xx


----------



## hopeful01

hi,yes protein was the main thing she mentioned,yes I have heard soya is no good and quinoa,veg seeds etc are good.I have read that not having too much meat is a good thing for fertility but i'm not vegeterian so it may be a good thing that you mainly have veg etc,hope all goes well for you .x


----------



## luckycat

Hi Hopeful101,

I don't know your situation, but if you have a dp, it must be important to make sure that he is eating well too! Staying off the junk foods etc. I've been trying to offer to cook more so that we eat more healthy options. 

xx


----------



## Molly78

We ve bought a nutri bullet which is great and has some fab recipe ideas for healthy shakes. We put wheatgrass powder in ours too. My husband doesn't like eggs but they're great for sperm and eggs he will eat at omelette though and I include spinach. Sorry not very exciting recipes I think we eat fairly healthily by normal standards anyway but have really tried to add more protein, veg, fruit as we get closer to IVF ... X


----------



## luckycat

ooh I'm glad to hear that eggs are great for sperm, we have our own chickens, so eat plenty of eggs


----------



## hopeful01

thanks for the replies,yes my husband does have more junk food than me ,I was thinking of getting a nutri bullet but not sure if it will end up in the cupboard unused


----------



## luckycat

ha ha, yes a friend gave us her juicer because she wasn't using it - we used it enthusiastically for 2 weeks then it sat unused taking up loads of space in the kitchen, and we ended up giving it to a charity shop!


----------



## VicksterM

I have a nutri ninja, as its small enough to leave out of the side, which reminds me to use it! Have found it great for smoothies, which means I'm eating a lot more fruit than normal, so getting a good variety. X


----------



## hopeful01

yes my husband thinks it will end up in the cupboard,he may be right as it is more time consuming than pouring juice,the nutri ninja sounds good


----------



## goldbunny

1) try and avoid processed meat, and any other foods with known health risks eg undercooked meat, overcooked/burnt food etc
2) avoid any food you know you are sensitive to, and take care with anything likely to cause or increase inflammation.
3) lots of foods contain protein including rice pudding, ice cream etc..don't assume protein = boring. try for two or three portions of fish a week but mix it up with the varieties and avoid high mercury fish. remember high protein doesn't mean masses of it just an increased percentage of your diet
4) remember food feeds your soul as well as your body. eat things that make you feel good. enjoying life, and food, is important. infertility is hard, don't make your life harder by trying to stick to crazy diets.


----------



## Teeinparis

Eat Yourself Pregnant by Zita West is very good - only problem is not the food being delicious or expensive to get some of the ingredients but it seems all the recipes take double the time to do.....


----------



## L21

I'd agree with the just following a healthy diet advice. But also include whole/full fat dairy products too, like yoghurt and cheese. I used to snack on babybel during cycles and whole milk yoghurts too. x


----------



## hopeful01

thanks for the replies,I think i do follow a healthy diet,I basically have a bit of everything and try to avoid the well known 'bad foods' eg processed meat,take aways,etc,A lot of books say avoid dairy but my acupuncturist didn't say that so I do have dairy.You just question everything when you still have not conceived


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi

If your tongue is white rather than pink cut back on diary


----------



## hopeful01

is that in a book/what experts recommend about cutting back on dairy?


----------



## Teeinparis

It is what every Chinese Accu says.  Plus if you google it with eastern medicine it comes up.  Even Sita west has protein but not a heap of dairy and what she does have is full fat.  Yoghurt doesn't count though


----------



## hopeful01

hi,thanks for the reply i keep reading that you should cut dairy or not have it but my accupuncturist said it was ok,just don't know if i should or not now as dairy covers a lot,is it ok to have yoghurt ,which dairy foods is best to avoid? thanks.


----------



## Teeinparis

yoghurt and butter is fine.  Cheese - maybe goats milk ones.  it all depends on your constitution maybe yours if fine.  Zita West during stims suggests milk and milk proteins.  For me that is not the best.


----------



## hopeful01

hi,I asked my acupuncturist again and she just said I don't need to particulary cut down on dairy ,just I need to have protein,and some vegetable protein like soya bean and soya milk.My fertility problems I know of are an fsh of 9.8 iu/l,  lh 6.4 miu/l and 4.8 pmol amh and afc of 9,tested a couple of years ago so not sure if it applies to women more with other conditions.just want to have the best chance,trying naturally now no more icsis etc


----------



## teammonkey

I know this is an old thread, but anyone reading who is looking at the whole dairy or not? I followed the zita west book and drank a ton of organic full fat milk, veggie diet but high protein. I was successful with a hatching blast, froze one blast as well. So my view is dairy did help!


----------



## Pognut

I saw a fertility nutritionist (Melanie brown, she was fab) who suggested cutting out dairy and gluten, but only because I have immune/inflammation issues related to endometriosis. I think otherwise it's fine.


----------



## teammonkey

I suppose it depends if you have any underlying fertility issues which diet could affect, like pognut has pointed out, I'd definitely see a nutritionist if that was the case/worry. My husband has the fertility issues, so for me it's just eating a good clean fertility friendly diet x


----------

